# Even more free knives!



## knyfeknerd (Oct 31, 2013)

Okay, so you guys are crazy and I can't let you guys show me up!!!!
So, here we go!

First up:




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
A Watanabe KU Ajikiri aka super-mini deba. I got this from Stefan and it was in bad shape. Lots of rust and missing the tip. I cleaned it up pretty good and it's sharp as a mother!
The handle is (I think) Curly Maple(from Stef too) a dyed blue maple spacer(from Daveb) and a nickel top.
#2



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
This is a Tosagata Funayuki. It's close to 220mm on the edge. I did some finishing touch work to the blade. The handle is African Blackwood and dyed black maple (also from Daveb) the spacer is spalted sycamore. This one's not done yet, but soon. Really a good cutter.
#3



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
Yeah Yeah, I know, I've posted the same pics of this Forgie a bunch of times. Anyway, I love this knife and it has sentimental meaning, but you can't cut stuff with sentiment alone. It doesn't see much use, and it should! I tried to give this one to Julian, but he was hard-headed! Somebody take it! It begs to cut something!!! 
The handle is olive wood. I've thinned it some(though it could use a little more) and rounded the spine and choil since these shots were taken.
#4



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
Hiromoto AS 240mm Gyuto with Dave Martell handle. This is such an awesome knife, I can't believe I'm doing this. Big thanks again to Daveb for making this possible. I (personally) rounded the spine and choil, and thinned the blade as well. It's not near as good as a Martell pro-job, but it's a little misty there by that thar cladding! I'm not sure what the handle material is, maybe Dave M. can chime in.
#5
NOT A KNIFE



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
These are a couple of Lamson & Goodnow fish spatulas that I rehandled. One is curly maple and the other is teak. I'm only giving one of these away as I need to keep one for myself. I made the maple one first and it cracked(which I repaired and refinished), but changed the design on the teak one, adding spacers to help deal with the flex of the steel. 

I'll post some better pics soon, when everything is 100% done.
Big thanks to all you guys and girls that are so effing generous and make PIF and this forum what it is.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 31, 2013)

My BIL, who is a starving car repairman/cook/artisan barrister (none of those things pay much, when it's part time) would love that Tosagata Funayuki. I have given him plenty of smaller knives, but he refuses to take a big knife as a gift, and he really needs one, and can't afford one. If I tell him it didn't cost anything, he would accept.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 31, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> My BIL, who is a starving car repairman/cook/artisan barrister (none of those things pay much, when it's part time) would love that Tosagata Funayuki. I have given him plenty of smaller knives, but he refuses to take a big knife as a gift, and he really needs one, and can't afford one. If I tell him it didn't cost anything, he would accept.


Cool. 
I'll contact you when it's done. 
Tosagata spoken for.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah man, he'll be chuffed! I gave him a nice 240mm blue steel Yoshihiro, a year ago, and I found out recently that he never used it, and then gave it to somebody less broke than he is, because he felt bad receiving it. That made me feel bad, I gotta say. This'll make both of us feel good! Thanks!


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 31, 2013)

and that was artisan barista, not sure why my phone decided he was a lawyer in the UK.


----------



## Ucmd (Oct 31, 2013)

Hiro 240 looks awesome. Have been looking for first carbon for buddy who has just gotten knife bug.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 31, 2013)

Ucmd said:


> Hiro 240 looks awesome. Have been looking for first carbon for buddy who has just gotten knife bug.



That's almost a last knife, nice.


----------



## daveb (Oct 31, 2013)

You're passing along the Hiro??? I'll have one of whatever the gentlemen is drinking...

Very generous. Hope it becomes a foundation knife for someone.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 31, 2013)

daveb said:


> You're passing along the Hiro??? I'll have one of whatever the gentlemen is drinking...
> 
> Very generous. Hope it becomes a foundation knife for someone.



I would have asked for that one, if I wasn't sure my BIL would have seen it and immediately no believed I got it for free (that's pretty classy!). I bet UCMD's friend will love it.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 31, 2013)

Really embarrassed about that small ajikiri, but I had just left it out on the counter of my old humid place for a few days and it started rusting away. Had almost given up on it, glad to see that Chris made it very presentable again. It's really cute and gets nice and sharp - I know because I bought another one... Oh, I think the wood was a flamed redwood piece. 

And giving away that Hiro is plain nuts by all involved. Better watch these threads, down the road Chris may give away a Rader gyuto 

Stefan


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 31, 2013)

if he gives away a Rader, I will tell a story about EdipisReks, who doesn't have nearly as many knives as he wants, and has given away so many over the years, and really deserves it, because he's cantankerous as all hell, and every forum needs that.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 31, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> down the road Chris may give away a Rader gyuto
> 
> Stefan


Subscribed...


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 1, 2013)

If he gives away a Rader, I will personally kill him. Pain in my ass.


apicius9 said:


> Really embarrassed about that small ajikiri, but I had just left it out on the counter of my old humid place for a few days and it started rusting away. Had almost given up on it, glad to see that Chris made it very presentable again. It's really cute and gets nice and sharp - I know because I bought another one... Oh, I think the wood was a flamed redwood piece.
> 
> And giving away that Hiro is plain nuts by all involved. Better watch these threads, down the road Chris may give away a Rader gyuto
> 
> Stefan


----------



## JessePowers (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd love the forgie!


----------



## Brad Gibson (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a friend who is a sushi chef that has been asking me to get him an ajikiri for about a year now. I would love to be able to pass that to him!


----------



## ecchef (Nov 1, 2013)

If the Hiro is still available, I know someone who can use it. I've thrown him a few so far, but he really doesn't have two dimes to rub together.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 1, 2013)

Forge spoken for. 
Brad, are you still at the B Street address I have on file? If not, PM me your new one.

Looks like everything is taken, except for a fish spat.
Thanks, I'll post better pics here later.


----------



## jvanis (Nov 1, 2013)

If you are looking for a good home for the forgie and someone who will appreciate and work it daily, I have just the person in mind. 

His wife just lost her job and they found out they are expecting twins less than a week later. He has been a close friend of mine for almost 25 years. 

I am sure it would become an attachment to him based on their current circumstances. 

Shoot me a message if it is still around. I am having a cutting board made for him by someone locally that I planned on giving him in the next few weeks.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Nov 1, 2013)

Same address Chris! Thanks man, he's gonna be so happy!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 1, 2013)

Knyfenerd you are too nice.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Nov 2, 2013)

Amazing once again Knyfe, I am still using the nakiri you made me with the frankenhandle. Cheers bud

I am really wanting to get a carbon knife since I have yet to own one and really want to learn and see how they are compared to my Carbonext (I know this one is Semi stainless) but carbon is something I am really wanting to get in to. Sadly tho, budget is tight with our little one being 5 months old now, and I have been off work for two months already (will be at least two more) since being assaulted by a patient at work and slipped a disk and have some minor cord compression too  

At least I am able to be around my little girl, can't pick her up, or walk with her, but still, it is amazing.


----------



## aaamax (Nov 2, 2013)

Is the Watanabe still up and needing a home? I read through the thread and can't see if it was adopted yet. If not. Baby is welcome here!
ooops, i read again and see it's spoken for.
very cool that you offer this. 
cheers


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 3, 2013)

holy fish spat! ill barter with ya for that one for sure. You come to Kansas City, and a 7 course tasting menu is on me at my restaurant! Plus, I'll PIF an old Shun Premier 8" to someone that likes them. (Okay, I admit, I was planning on doing that anyways). Dexter fish spats never last me.


----------



## ptolemy (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd love either of the fish spatula's. The one I am currently using is metal and all flat. No flex... I ripped plenty fillets with it... some slipped out too

Very generous!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 4, 2013)

Everything is spoken for guys. I'm shipping everything out Wednesday AM. I took some better pics of everything that I'll try to post up soon. 
If anybody has some old fish spats with melted handles( if you know what I'm referring to) I'd be more than happy to rehandle them. It doesn't take much material and I've got a lot of small pieces and scraps. You should see some of the ones the guys at my work use.


----------



## ptolemy (Nov 5, 2013)

sounds good! thanks for offering


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 9, 2013)

Got the box yesterday, my BIL is going to be thrilled!


----------



## Julian Nell (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow Chris! I am making this post for two reasons:

1) I feel like I need to post something from time to time so that no one thinks I have run off.:running::biggrin:

2) To congratulate you on being such a wonderful person. Congratulations!! I would give you a prize, but you would give it to someone who needs it more.:biggrin:

Julian


----------



## Julian Nell (Nov 10, 2013)

My emoticon is running the wrong way.

Julian


----------



## Brad Gibson (Nov 21, 2013)

The watanabe you sent is amazing! It was exactly what my friend wanted and he is so happy to have it. The handle work was exceptional and I almost didnt want to give it away! lol. You are the man chris! Thanks!


----------



## dough (Nov 22, 2013)

been putting the fish spatula to work and everyone is loving it. one thinks the handle is thin but i think it's lovely... no rough spots, liners look great with the wood and overall a nice upgrade.
thanks chris


----------

